# اي استفسار عن اسعار الخامات



## goky_8 (19 فبراير 2013)

*انشأء الله اي حد يحب يستفسر عن اسعار خامات المنظفات يسأل وانا جاهز واتمني مساعده الاخوه والله الموفق*​


----------



## mido_lordship (28 فبراير 2013)

سعر التكسابون السعودى و الالمانى
ولو حد جرب كفائة السعودي يضع رايه


----------



## goky_8 (5 مارس 2013)

التكسابون المتداول في مصر سعره 15 جنيه وفيه صيني حوال13.5


----------



## عصفور الجنة 1 (3 أبريل 2013)

اريد الاستفسار عن ااسعار الخامات التالية بالبرميل الحجم الصناعى وليس الكيلو مع ذكر منشاها لو سمحت

سلفونيك اسيد 
يوريا ,اديتا, كمبرلان kd,تايلوز, اديتا والمادة الحافظة للصابون السائل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاشقة تراب بلدي (21 أبريل 2013)

goky_8 قال:


> *انشأء الله اي حد يحب يستفسر عن اسعار خامات المنظفات يسأل وانا جاهز واتمني مساعده الاخوه والله الموفق*​


السلام عليكم
انا بقدملك خالص شكرى وامتنانى على موضوعك الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وكنت حابة اعرف منك اسعار بعض الخامات اللى محتاجاها ان شاء وعايزة اعرف اماكن بيعها فى القاهرة
الكاولين الابيض
بولى سوربات80
بوراكس باودر
زيت جوز الهند النقى
الصابون المكرونة
ولو امكن زيت بذور العنب
ولك جزيل الشكر على تعبك معانا


----------

